
Apple-Samsung Case Muddies the Future of Innovation - iProject
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/08/27/technology/apple-samsung-case-muddies-future-of-innovation.html?ref=technology
======
josteink
I think it's pretty safe to remove "-Samsung Case" from that headline without
impacting any of its content.

This is Apple's war and there is no need to imply that Samsung is responsible
for any muddying.

~~~
simplexion
They are all to blame. Samsung are part of the problem too. Apple may be the
worst but they shouldn't be singled out. Disclaimer: I have never purchased an
Apple product.

------
herval
From the opening of the article: "Apple’s victory on Friday in a patent
lawsuit against Samsung could, if upheld, give its rivals a kick in the pants
to create more original products."

That's quite the contrary of "muddying the future of innovation", no?

~~~
gcp
The title more accurately reflects the contents of the article rather than
cherry-picking the first sentence of it.

~~~
herval
"cherry-picking" the _first sentence_? Disproving your title in your _first
phrase_ is... well, bad writing skills.

------
burnblue
If innovation == blatant copying, yes, this will muddy the future of
innovation. If, however, innovation == trying something that hasn't been done
before, I fail to see how this will do anything but help.

